# Generator use in truck bed.



## Pokette (Jun 22, 2020)

We have a Honda 3000 W gen mounted in back of pickup bed (behind cab).  We use it for overnighting at truck stops, etc., by running long, #10 ga cord to the trailer.    We want to put a "camper shell" on the truck and still use the generator when we stopover.... Is this feasible, if we get one with openable windows on either side of shell, and include a fan to exchange air/exhaust/heat for the 8 hours or so of running?   Thanks for your thoughts/experiences.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 23, 2020)

Not crazy about tis setup but bei g very careful guess it would be ok as long as you had good venlation.  Be very quick wgen shutting it down and if you could reach thru windon to kill it be good.  Might want to maybe look into even extending a pipe for exhaust out window kind of like the extension on mh gens.  Maybe even one of the vents in top of camper shell with fan to help pull out fumes.  Not a expert so dont rely on my advice.


----------



## Pokette (Jun 23, 2020)

C Nash said:


> Not crazy about tis setup but bei g very careful guess it would be ok as long as you had good venlation.  Be very quick wgen shutting it down and if you could reach thru windon to kill it be good.  Might want to maybe look into even extending a pipe for exhaust out window kind of like the extension on mh gens.  Maybe even one of the vents in top of camper shell with fan to help pull out fumes.  Not a expert so dont rely on my advice.


Thank you --- hadn't thought about rooftop vent also....... Exhaust isn't by single piping... Exhaust goes out through opening full width of unit on one side ------


----------

